# Funny Rat Picture's



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Post your Fuuniest Rattie Pictures Here.

This I have to say is Hilarious!



"IT'S NOT WHAT YOU THINK!"


----------



## bammargera23 (Jun 16, 2007)

awwww! Matt thats soooo cute! my guys do alot of funny stuff but i always dont have a camera! lol


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww, they're life partners.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

funny eh?


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

one of my favorites.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

LMAO omg i so needed that today, what a great dose of humour. Mine isn't as funny as it is cute i guess, 

Kissing Cousins...
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/s3xych1ka/lulupiggle16.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

oops


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

these are great!

matt, what lovely coloured ratties!

star, owie on the lip! 

everyone has great piccies, i need a camera that has a pet mode so i can take quick snaps!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bear at 20 days old doesn't think much of the world...pfft










Dilbert in his Zombie phase


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

D'awww - the little zombie rat is precious!


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

i tink ur rat is training on ur leg for mt. everest


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

lmao omg, im loving this more and more everytime i look at it.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

my computer crashed and i thought i lost some of my pictures for a while, but i found two more.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I got a few I find funny =^_^=.

Heres Mika... I guess it smelled really good!











Naru loved pockets.











There I was taking pictures of Mika and Naru, and they tried to take my camera case!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

This is my favorite picture ever... 

(Lana)










Fiona thinks Rose makes a great pillow...










Lana says 'Noooo- let me sleep!'


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i said smile...









loco the gymnast









loco the computer technician


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww those are adorable! How do you guys get such good photos of your rats? I try to take pictures of my girls and they always end up blurred or they'll have moved out of the picture completely.


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

there all so cute


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

my girls dont sit still, its more like opportunity. i have the camera charged and ready just in case.


----------

